# Nipples :: Pritchard vs. Lambar style



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Its baby feeding time again! Lol. We used the Pritchard style the last time which had a flutter valve - and the babies seemed to like it so much better than the gray Lambar style - it did not make such a mess either... the rubber seems softer too and from the ONE baby we have b/f when she latched she did not let go and "play" with it like they do the gray one.

Can you tell me what nipple you prefer for bottle feeding and why? Also, can a Pritchard nipple be adapted to use on a bucket (lambar) style?


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

My kids prefer the prichard to the grey nipples. they just plain refused to drink from those, even the bigger kids. My friend's kids do fine on the grey ones and refuse the prichard, ha ! No playing here they latch on and suck the bottle dry.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

We use the lambar nipples...that's what they will be using on the lambars so we start them out with those from the beginning. Never had any problems with them. I have had tons of issues with trying to get the kids switched from one type of nipple to another so that's why we just start with the lambar nipples from the beginning. And since my mom and I are the only one who feeds the kids, we don't have to worry about someone holding the bottle up too high and letting too much milk pour out and choke the kids.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

unless they are a premie start them with the lambar nipples and not the pritchard. They will take right off and get on the lambar much faster believe me I know. No you can not use the pritchard on a lambar.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

lambar and even Tiny Tim (1lb 12oz) took it from his first feeding....


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I use the pritchard nipples for any that I bottle feed, which is rare right now. After that wears out I usually change them to one of the black rubber ones. I don't have a lambar, so I don't need them to get used to a lambar nipple.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I use the lambar nipples because it is easier to get them on the lambar. If it is the only nipple they know then you will not have a problem getting them to eat off the lambar later.
Theresa


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I start all kids on lambar nipples on soda bottles for colostrum. A trick when you put a lambar nipple on a bottle is to make your own relief valve with a needle. Just use a bigger guage injection needle, and put it through the collar of the nipple into the middle of the nipple, it releases air so the kid can't make a vacume. By using the lambar nipple for the first 3 days, you can then eaisly get them on the lambar. I don't baby babies with soft nipples etc,,,plus you will be replacing prichard teats when they shred them when they are older...Lambar nipples last a long time, not as long as when they were made out of black rubber, but still a long time. Switching nipples around is the fastest way of having kids who refuse their milk period, and since everything is about how much milk you get down then and how often, stick to what you start out with. Vicki


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Lambar Nipples here as we want them on the Lambar ASAP and out of the house!
On rare occassions I will use a Pritchard Nipple. Have had to use one on two kids so far this year (only kid in the past two years that I recall). Both very small kids out of first fresheners. The little doeling crying in the other room is on the Pritchard. The smallest of triplets out of a 15 month old. They make as much of a mess, if not more, with the Pritchards for me. I've tried her on the Lambar Nipple and she will grudgingly take it. I am more interested in getting milk into her though, so she can be babied a bit longer. I know she'll take the transition when the time comes.
When we started out we used human bottles. Used those up until three or four years ago now. I don't think I could ever go back!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I tried Pritchard the first year I had kids. I thought they looked more "natural" and easy to use. Not so at all. Look at a goats udder. What goat have you ever seen with teats that small? (If they were that small, hopefully she got culled). I've not had kids under 4 pounds, but even the 4 pounder took to the lambar nipple without any trouble at all. The pritchards leak around the base, and were generally messy and expensive for me. I do keep two on hand, but they are probably dry rotted by now as I've never used them except one time....and I've had them for 4 years.


----------



## alidansma (Aug 23, 2009)

I have nigies - so I made a lambar out of Prichart teats.
I just used icemaker water line from home depot. 
And empty cat litter bucket.
I drilled three holes for the nipples and put three jars of milk inside.
I guess I could have made some changes, but it was cheap and easy and seems to be holding up well.
Note: if you try this - heat up the drill bit before drilling the holes so the plastic doesn't crack.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

That's pretty crafty Ali!  

I use lambar unless they are premmies, but when they can take the lambar they are on!


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

That is a great idea!! I will have to show the hubby...  Thanks for posting!


----------



## RanschauAcres (Jan 26, 2010)

We use the Pritchard nipples to feed our nubian kids. Most of the time our kids are small and will refuse to take a Lambar nipple. I like that the Pritchards are smaller. I will say that the Pritchard nipples wear out faster than Lambar nipples. One trick I have found that works is after you are done bottle feeding kids for the year wash the Pritchard nipples throughly and put them in a ziploc bag and store them in the fridge. I guess your choice should depend on your preferences. I still stand behind the Pritchard nipple.


----------

